

First eCommerce contract, Need Advice. - webdevthrowaway

So I am fluent in PHP, Java/Script, html, css yaddadada etc. I recently landed my first eCommerce contract. I decided to use the opencart framework as the building block for this website. The website has the ability to upload files with the order, dynamic pricing, blog etc. I can handle the dev aspects of it but am a novice in the business end of things. Just looking for advice from experienced eCommerce developers on the common pitfalls or issues you all have run into. This can be business geared or QOS geared or any advice really. Anything you wish you were told when you began!
======
lukevdp
1\. Choose your platform wisely. Customers ask for a "simple" shopping cart,
but then they want complex shipping calculations and wholesale pricing groups
and things. Find out ahead of time if your customer needs those features

2\. Allow a bunch of time in your quote for training and support

3\. Compared to brochure websites, there is a lot more room for scope creep in
ecommerce sites. Scope out the project well and communicate with the client
what is and importantly what isn't in the scope

good luck!

